# New Bathroom



## spotted nikes (Feb 9, 2008)

That looks great! I love your tile!


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet looking !


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep up the quality work.:thumbsup: 

With all the work that you have done to the home, how much do you think that you have increased the value by? ($10,000 , $20,000 , $30,000...)


----------



## Topdog (Jun 2, 2008)

*Nice*

What kind of tile is that?


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

looks awesome, great job!!!:thumbsup:


----------

